# Ariens st 1236 purchase advise



## pdk9 (Dec 19, 2009)

I am looking at a used Ariens ST 1236 for $650. The machine has about 5hrs use on it and looks brand new even though it is at least 10yrs old. The motor has good compression and there are no signs of any abuse let alone very little use on it. Is this a fair price?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Based on craigslist pricing of 30 year old rusty ST824's for $250, I'd say a nice 1236 for $650 is a good price. Offer $6 bills cash and if he doesn't bite, hand him the extra $50.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

mayhem;1228463 said:


> Based on craigslist pricing of 30 year old rusty ST824's for $250, I'd say a nice 1236 for $650 is a good price. Offer $6 bills cash and if he doesn't bite, hand him the extra $50.


What my dad always said to do was.......Say "I've got 600$ cash, will that work?"..........................
"or I could write you a check for 650$, if you'd like"

Lots of people don't like checks......sometimes they will bite!


----------



## The Groove (Jan 21, 2008)

*checks*

I just sold a snow plow to a guy and he tried that on me. He said I'll give you $1,400 cash
or a check for $1,600. I said I'm not taking checks, then I knew he could pay the 1,600 
so I didn't go down on my price. Nowadays who's going to take a check from a stranger. I still have a brand new meyer frame mount for 98 and up Ford Ranger that the guy didn't need.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Well its pretty foolish to offer discounted cash or offer to pya full price by check...why would you ever do that? Walk in with the max cash you're willing to pay, offer a bit less than that to see if the seller will deal and if they don't, make your max cash offer adn be ready to walk away with no hard feelings.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I can't believe how foolish saving money can be.........either way may work. If the seller is firm he won't care what method you try.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

You misunderstand. I'm not saying don't try to save money...I'm saying why would you even offer to write a check after you offer the seller cash? I don't see the logic.


----------

